# Seitenfehler/s



## Ajax (5. April 2009)

Hi
ich hab grad auf meinem Resourcen Monitor gesehen, dass ich im Durchschnitt 100 Seitenfehler/s hab!
DAs kommt mir recht viel vor, vor allem da ich 4gb in meinem Rechner verbaut hab 
Ich habe mir den Dualcore Tuner und einige andere Tools wie den Z-Defrag RAm geholt, die zeigen alle an, dass ich nur 2 gb hab.
Woran liegt das?
Sind meine Riegel kaputt?
Ajax


----------



## fadade (5. April 2009)

evtl.

kannste ja testen, indem du die EINZELNEN Riegel nacheinander einbaust

Aber ein 32-Bit Sys kann eh nur 3,3 GB nutzen... sind aber immer noch mehr, als angezeigt werden ... ...


----------



## Ajax (5. April 2009)

erster Riegel:
Durchschnittlich 100 Seitenfehler/s bei 1gb ram auslastung

beim 2. riegel auch ungefähr 100 bei 1gb auslastung.
ich finde das sehr hoch vor allem wei es starke schwankungen gibt bei beiden riegeln:
manchmal 500 und machnach mal nur 25 seitenfehler /s

ich hab die beiden riegel jetzt auf den übrigen 2 bänken platziert und jetzt pendelt die seitenfehler/s relativ konstant zwischen 0-100 hat aber manchmal auch werte bis 200!
sind sie nun kaputt oder was soll ich jetzt davon halten :-?


----------



## Ajax (5. April 2009)

bitte löschen wegen doppelpost


----------



## fadade (5. April 2009)

Also ich hab ja von Seitenfehlern kaum Ahnung! Aber hört sich eher so an, als ob die Adressierung der vorigen beiden Bänke (im Dualchannelmodus) dem Chipsatz iwwi Probs bereitet. Wenns auf den Bänken mit weniger Fehlern einwandfrei funzt, is gut, wenn nicht und du noch Garantie hast, tausch sie lieber um...


----------



## Ajax (5. April 2009)

ok
garantie hab ich noch, sind erst 1/2 jahr alt.
Thx
Ajax


----------



## fadade (6. April 2009)

pls pls, aber vllt kannste mir trotzdem ma sagen, was Seitenfehler sind^^

Würd mich auch ma interessieren


----------



## Ajax (6. April 2009)

xD
also
das is die anzahl der dateien die nicht auf dem ram gespeichert werden können sondern auf die festplatte ausgelagert werden müssen


----------



## Mosed (6. April 2009)

nicht ganz, aber fast richtig: Seitenfehler ? Wikipedia

Der versuchte Zugriff ist entscheident.


----------



## fadade (6. April 2009)

loooool, Also die Anzahl der Seitenfehler gibt an, wie viele Dateien/oder sonstwas anstatt im RAM in der Auslagerungsdatei/auf der HDD sind, richtich?


----------



## Mosed (6. April 2009)

^^ Nein, steht doch im Wikipedia Artikel - ein Seitenfehler tritt auf, wenn ein Programm auf eine Information im Ram zugreifen will, die auf die Festplatte ausgelagert wurde.

Es sind also die Anzahl der "fehlerhaften" Ram-Zugriffe.


----------



## Ajax (6. April 2009)

ja
und was würdest du sagen?
treten bei mir überdimensional viele Seitefehler auf?


----------



## AchtBit (6. April 2009)

Ajax schrieb:


> ja
> und was würdest du sagen?
> treten bei mir überdimensional viele Seitefehler auf?


 
ne, das hängt davon ab was du grad laden tust oder was die anwendung nachläd. Die Seitenfehlerzahl kann kurzeitig mehrere 100000 sein..


----------



## Ajax (6. April 2009)

ja
ich hab aber kaum was geladen
nur firefox
nichmal messenger


----------



## Mosed (6. April 2009)

es ist im endeffekt ja auch egal - es sind ja keine Fehler als solche - es treten keine Probleme dadurch auf. 

Je mehr Ram desto weniger Seitenfehler sollte man haben - da dann ja weniger ausgelagert werden muss.


----------



## Ajax (6. April 2009)

wie viele habt ihr so im Durchschnitt bei geringer Auslastung?


----------



## fadade (6. April 2009)

lol, bei mir sinds im Idle-Betrieb knapp 800~

KK, habs verstnaden (wieder was dazugelernt )


----------

